# Bareboat Charter in September



## Paula S. (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello Fellow Sailors,
We're looking for a bareboat charter destination for about 7 days in early September of this year. The Carribean is out due to hurricane season, and we have heard that the Meltemis make sailing a little rough in the Ionian and Adriatic in September. Although we have plenty of sailing experience, I am kind of prone to seasickness and would prefer to be comfortable. Does anyone have any suggestions? Has anyone been sailing in Brazil?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Why not try the Caribbean after all and make use of travel insurance to mitigate your risk of losing vacation time (and money) due to storms. The prices are much lower, the anchorages less crowded, and the weather forecasting systems are quite good to allow the charter companies to recall the boats in time should a storm approach. The tropical waves depart the African coast about every two weeks, and some of those turn into depressions, then storms and finally a very few grow into hurricanes and some of those might touch upon land. While September 5th is the height of the season, you still have at worst a 2-week window.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have gone to the Caribbean in hurricane season and mentally prepared to cancel if anything looked like a threat. 

I would highly recommend New England in September. Fresh breeze, still pretty warm (70 high, 60 low), heavy tourists are gone but there is still activity and everything is open. There are several bareboat charter's in Narragansett Bay.

Ironically, we've had a hurricane come past in late Aug and early Sep, each of the past two years.


----------



## Zoya (Jan 15, 2013)

How about the Chesapeake Bay? September is prime sailing season there and you won't get seasick, minimal current and wave are rarely over 2ft on a windy day.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Zoya said:


> How about the Chesapeake Bay? September is prime sailing season there and you won't get seasick, minimal current and wave are rarely over 2ft on a windy day.


This is another good idea. Still summer warm then too.


----------

